# Hello all



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, I've just been named moderator of this forum :shock: . I still don't know whether I should run away as fast as I can. :smile:

And, in answer to the question that I'm sure is dying to be asked, *of course* I have *absolutely no algae whatsoever in any *of my tanks! :^o :^o :^o

I'm glad to be on board here; APC is a great community.

Here's to many lively and informative discussions!

Laith


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Laith said:


> And, in answer to the question that I'm sure is dying to be asked, *of course* I have *absolutely no algae whatsoever in any *of my tanks! :^o :^o


 Well, thats not true.... Through patience and with a firm but loving hand you have trained the algae spores to remain dormant. Sit, stay...good algae!

Welcome aboard Laith!!


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Congratulations, Laith! :supz: 

Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Will there be a traveling algae circus next?  Congrats, Laith, I'm sure this is going to be a very popular hang out on APC!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

One can be certain that algae will never leave us alone. In this forum, you have a job forever. Good luck!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats, Laith ;-)


----------

